# Budapest in August?



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2012)

To those who have been there then: How are Budapest temps in August? Pleasant or too hot? 

I was thinking about Budapest + Vienna + maybe Prague in August; I've already checked average temps and reviews for first 2 cities and they look fine. 

But - RCI reviews for that Vienna hotel are pretty bad for July + August, in spite of average temps looking very pleasant - folks really complained about the heat there. We once stayed at a Salzburg hotel in June w/o air conditioning and it was pretty stifling - maybe rare but uncomfortable. But, we like longer daylight, so maybe prefer Aug over Sept. 

Would love to hear your experiences - thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2012)

Laurie said:


> To those who have been there then: How are Budapest temps in August? Pleasant or too hot?



It can be pretty darn hot. Right now, (8/31) it's 32(C) or about 90 F and showers. Here's a climate synopsis: http://www.budapest-tourist-guide.com/budapest-weather.html

We have been there in Nov. It's chilly and definitely Fallish. Leaves changing color and blowing around as we wandered around St. Steven's and the Fisherman's monument. We were glad the funicular from the Buda end of the Chain Bridge was enclosed. No temptation here to experience the thermal baths. For us, however, dealing with cool fall weather- that trip we did Warsaw, Krakow, Prague, Budapest and Vienna, was preferable to the Summer heat, as A/C is not universal in the central/Eastern Europe. I'd like to duplicate that trip in September or May.

Jim


----------



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Jim, that's a helpful site. 

Sounds like May or Sept would be better for us too then - the older we get, the pickier about extreme temps and creature comforts. Not to mention fewer crowds.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 31, 2012)

I am a bit farther east, but from my observation over the past five years, July and August is a bit of a crap shoot.  There will be pleasant periods and also quite hot periods.  Last year July was great and August a scorcher.  This year, July was scorcher and most of August except the last bit, was pleasant.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been to Budapest in September and very nice it was too.  It wasn't hot but was certainly warm enough to enjoy the outdoor baths and sunbathe.  We also walked everywhere and the weather didn't impact upon this.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 3, 2012)

*great place to stay in Vienna*

hi Laurie  !!   When in Vienna, check out  the HOtel AUstria.... wonderful   small hotel  in a great location... www.hotelaustria-wien.at       loved it !


----------



## mav (Sep 4, 2012)

I was in Budapest for 2 weeks this June and the heat was unbelievable!!  Felt like 95 to 98  everyday! My hair was standing on end but we still had a good time!  The locals told us they were having August weather early.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 4, 2012)

Budapest?  They speak French there don't they?  ;-)


----------



## Margariet (Sep 5, 2012)

Htoo0 said:


> Budapest?  They speak French there don't they?  ;-)



Budapest is in Hungary and in Hungary they speak Hungarian.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 6, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Budapest is in Hungary and in Hungary they speak Hungarian.



Sorry, I shouldn't assume everyone's seen an old clip which went viral.   It's from Kellie Pickler while on 'Are you smarter than a 5th grader?'  If you haven't seen it on youtube you may enjoy wasting a few minutes of your time. http://youtu.be/Cey35bBWXls


----------



## Margariet (Sep 6, 2012)

Htoo0 said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't assume everyone's seen an old clip which went viral.   It's from Kellie Pickler while on 'Are you smarter than a 5th grader?'  If you haven't seen it on youtube you may enjoy wasting a few minutes of your time. http://youtu.be/Cey35bBWXls



Thanks but ... my ..., I am shocked. Makes you wonder how this person managed to get to the studio ... Incredible.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 6, 2012)

When my wife and 13 year old niece (who's a bit shy and doesn't talk much to strangers) were in a sunglasses shop at the Tanger Outlets in HHI last month they spent some time talking to the shop assistant.  After the usual, "you have an accent, where are you from", reply "England", she turned to my niece and said to her, "you need to start talking to people more, it'll help you learn English".  It was nearly as bad as the cashier in one of the supermarkets near Atlantic City asking me if we had money in England.  I had to show him a £20 to prove it!  There are some very stupid people about.


----------



## Mel7706 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Laurie, the 3 city trip you propose*

we just completed in September. We were two senior couples.The weather was fine. Our trip began in Prague to Vienna to Budapest. It was 8 days. We used JayWay travel and they provided all transportation from Prague airport to hotels or B&B and to the airport in Budapest. We were also given a cell phone upon arrival. We had a walking tour of each city with a personal English speaking guide. If you want more information send me a private email. 
P.S., I am a long time Tugger and have no financial interest in the tour 
company. However, they did an excellent job!


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 2, 2012)

nerodog said:


> hi Laurie  !!   When in Vienna, check out  the HOtel AUstria.... wonderful   small hotel  in a great location... www.hotelaustria-wien.at       loved it !



My hotel of choice in Vienna is the Hotel Post, due to both location and price.  It has been in business since the days of Emporer Franz Joseph I, although it lost some of its ambiance from a renovation a few years ago.  I particularly hated to see the antique elevator with its decorative brass work go, to be replaced by a sterile, boring modern elevator.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips and advice, everyone. I nixed the idea of Budapest in Aug and instead confirmed 2 TS wks in Hungary (inc the one near Budapest) for end of Sept and first part of Oct. 

The plan at this time is to stay til after Oct 15, adding on time in Prague and Vienna, maybe before, definitely after, and then fly home after Oct 15, after which AA reduces ff miles needed to only 20k (again, assuming they still exist, and offer the same deal). Maybe a TS week will open up for Vienna, and if not we'd use a hotel. Wish there were some good Prague TS options too (are you listening RCI? I'd re-up Platinum for that.)

Our favorite trips mix countryside and city time, would like to visit some other eastern European countries as well, and am really looking foward to this - I do love to have something confirmed for new and different destinations to keep it exciting.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 3, 2012)

As to a timeshare in Vienna, I just received the latest resort directory from RCI Europe in the mail, and noticed that among the resorts missing was the Hotel Deutschmeister in Vienna.  The Deutschmeister has a decent location, a couple of blocks outside the ring and 100 feet from a metro station, but apparently is no longer with RCI since it disappeared from the European version of their directory.

One other option is Vienna is to look at booking.com which in shoulder season may have some bargains.  Some friends of mine found a palace (schloss) on the outskirts of Vienna there once in shoulder season for around $80 a night.

Where are you going in Hungary other than the Budapest area?


----------



## Laurie (Nov 3, 2012)

Where else in Hungary? I took the 2nd most visited resort, Dobogomajor, near Heviz, because the resort itself looks pretty, and is walking distance to towns inc the thermal lake. We'll have a car but don't necessarily like to do long drives every single day.

Thought about something closer to a different country's border, ie the one right on the Slovenian border, but those looked isolated, would require a good bit of driving every day. Thought about the one in Sopron, from which we could also get to Vienna, but it looks like a Motel 6, not appealing. 

Anyway, distances don't seem that huge. So maybe we want to go to Slovenia, maybe Romania, maybe more. Any suggestions? 

I did visit Croatia many many years ago when it was Yugoslavia, totally gorgeous but don't know I want to repeat much if any. RCI has that one on Hvar but definitely don't a whole week on one island.

There was a second Viennese hotel w/availability in RCI recently, Hotel Cortina, but no availability right now. I wonder whether the RCI Euro directory really has everything? In any case, not positive we'd want a full week there, we'll see.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 3, 2012)

The thermal lake at Heviz is an experience.  It is worth paying to go one day.  The bathhouse is built out over the lake itself.

Lake Balaton is close by, but you will be out of season there.  Still that means no crowds.  The Tihany penisula is one good excursion for a day, and there are a few castles and palaces in the area.  The natural areas and the old town on TIhany are quite scenic and there is also a medieval monastery there you can tour.  One of the claims of fame of the monastery is that is was the refuge for a week or so of the last Habsburg Emporer, Charles I, and his wife Empress Zita, during their second abortive attempt after WWI to regain the Hungarian throne, which fell apart when Charles backed out to avoid bloodshed between the Hungarian troops who were supporting him and those loyal to the self-proclaied Regent Admiral Horthy.

Sopron is a nice medieval town, and a major center of quality cheap dentistry that is popular with Austrians, Germans, and even Brits for that purpose.  It is worth a visit for its medieval Old Town.  Between Sopron and Balaton, there is a palace of the princes of Estherhazy (sp?) that was built in the 18th century to rival Versailles.  For years, one wing served as a hotel, and you could get a room in the palace very reasonably, but I have heard they do not do that any more.  I would not trade into the Sopron timeshare, not only for the reasons you mention, but because you can often rent it on booking.com for far less than what you would have in it as an exchange, and for whatever combination of nights you wanted.  I have stayed a couple of places in Sopron (and I used their dentistry services for a root canal at a fraction of what it would have cost in the US), and the one I liked best is in the old Ice House.  In former centuries, in the winter, the locals would cut blocks of ice from local lakes and store in it a pit in the Ice House, and have ice availible through the summer.  They have a good restaurant, too.

Pecs is also an enjoyable day trip that is doable from the Balaton area, and there are a couple of interesting castles just south of Pecs, but with limited opening hours off season.

As to nearby countries, Slovenia is probably your best bet.  Llubljana has an interesting old town and Lake Bled with its castle is well worth seeing.  You would be a fairly long way from the most interesting parts of Romania.




Laurie said:


> Where else in Hungary? I took the 2nd most visited resort, Dobogomajor, near Heviz, because the resort itself looks pretty, and is walking distance to towns inc the thermal lake. We'll have a car but don't necessarily like to do long drives every single day.
> 
> Thought about something closer to a different country's border, ie the one right on the Slovenian border, but those looked isolated, would require a good bit of driving every day. Thought about the one in Sopron, from which we could also get to Vienna, but it looks like a Motel 6, not appealing.
> 
> ...


----------

